
Testing Dataflow Analyses for Precision and Soundness - matt_d
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1709
======
WalterBright
John Regehr's blogs are always a great read. It is topical for me at the
moment, as I realized I was doing the data flow analysis all wrong for
ownership/borrowing and am going to rewrite it today.

------
magicalhippo
Really interesting post, but oh my how terrible that font looked on my PC
(Win10, 1080p plain DPI, ClearType enabled).

Caused me eye strain to try to read it. Fortunately Firefox reader mode saved
the day.

